# Serias dudas sobre XCG, AIGLX, y los nuevos nVidia 9625

## Ark del KAOS

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-504576.html

Están hablando sobre que es mas conveniente usar, si XGL o AIGLX.

Por un lado dicen que XGL se comporta mejor actualmente, pero reemplaza todo el xorg-server

Por otro dicen que AIGLX se comporta algo peor que XGL, pero no reemplaza todo el xorg-server.

Aparte dicen que XGL es una MALA IDEA.

¿Por?: Parece ser que Novel, su diseñador, lo mantiene cerrado.

Luego merece la pena usar AIGLX para darle con el periódico en el hocico a los de Novel.

¿hasta ahí voy bien, no?

Pero luego llega un tipo y dice que el no usa no XGL ni AIGLX

Solo usa la última versión de los nvidia-drivers y compiz-0.2

¿Entiendo esto como que nvidia ha sacado un método paralelo para lograr los efectos gráficos del XGL/AIGLX directamente?

Ahora ya es cuando me hago un lio absoluto,

¿Que es Beryl? ¿Donde encaja en lo de XGL, Compiz...?

Si los nuevos nvidia hacen lo mismo que AIGLX...¿Para que sirven? ¿Tendría que elegir entre una opción u otra?

¿Hay algo mas de lo que deba preocuparme?

Tengo una nvidia 5900, y uso solo KDE, nada de Gnome.

¿Cual es el camino mas práctico hoy por hoy para lograr los efectos 3D y el famoso cubo?

Todo esto viene a que mis usuarios se están metiendo con los dos pies con el Beryl de Ubuntu.

Me gustaría probar todo esto por mi parte para que cuando se la piñen, que se la piñarán, pueda darles soporte. No solo eso...también me gustaría indicarles la formula mas libre para conseguir lo mismo.

Y, para que negarlo, me hace ilusión trastear con esto ahora que tengo tiempo.

Se que os estoy pidiendo casi un resumen de todo el tema XGL  :Wink:  Sorry

----------

## Joaquin24

quiza quieras probar el kororaa livecd  ....

anteriormente en XGL con drivers propietarios y actualmente con AIGLX por problemas de con  FLOSS, FOSS creo un juicio o algo así 

yo lo acabo de bajar pero no me alcanza la memoria....

el anterior en XGL me funcionaba con una Geforce MX440, por tu hardware AIGLX NO tiene que andar ... leer debajo

El tema es que los desarrolladores de drivers propietarios se quedaron estancados y no le puedieron seguir el paso al server XORG en GLX/AIGLX

http://kororaa.org/

12hh.13mm a se me olvidaba es basado en gentoo.... y si investigan estan todos los build scripts y el archivo make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> NVIDIA video card 3D effects will not be available

 

opa!!! funciona con las intel y todas las demas mac inclusive pero no nvidia

perdon!!!

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Joaquin24, que me entere...lo de que no funciona con mi gráfica se refiere a el livecd ese, ¿no?

----------

## pacho2

El XGL creo que ya está abierto :-/

----------

## Stolz

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> Por un lado dicen que XGL se comporta mejor actualmente, pero reemplaza todo el xorg-server.Por otro dicen que AIGLX se comporta algo peor que XGL, pero no reemplaza todo el xorg-server.

 

XGL es una especie de "trampa" que añade soporte emulado de la extinción GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap en un servidor X adicional que funciona encima de tu viejo servidor X. Es este servidor el que emula GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, no la tarjeta gráfica. En cambio AIGLX está incluido oficialmente en Xorg 7.1 y no requiere de un servidor extra para funcionar, ya que usa la extensión Composite a través de los propios drivers de la tarjeta. Con AIGLX tan solo necesitas un driver que soporte GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, el servidor no tiene que emular nada.

¿que es mejor para obtener le mismo efecto, usar una extensión oficial de Xorg o usar un nuevo servidor X con emulación de la extensión? Yo (y casi todo el mundo) creo que lo primero, de ahí que casi todo el mundo recomiende AIGLX frente a XGL. Si es cierto que XGL rinde mejor de momento para algunas tarjetas, pero tiempo al tiempo.

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> Aparte dicen que XGL es una MALA IDEA.¿Por?: Parece ser que Novel, su diseñador, lo mantiene cerrado.

  Por lo mencionado antes (Servidor completo vs. extensión) y porque se ha desarrollado durante un tiempo de forma cerrada y sin contar con la comunidad, por lo que no se han unificado esfuerzos.

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> Luego merece la pena usar AIGLX para darle con el periódico en el hocico a los de Novel.

 Lo mismo, si crees que se lo merecen por desarrollarlo durante una fase de forma cerrada y con una solución escogida que no es la lógica (Servidor completo vs. extensión del que ya existe) estás en tu derecho. Tu decides si mere la pena o no.

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> Pero luego llega un tipo y dice que el no usa no XGL ni AIGLX Solo usa la última versión de los nvidia-drivers y compiz-0.2¿Entiendo esto como que nvidia ha sacado un método paralelo para lograr los efectos gráficos del XGL/AIGLX directamente?

  Que yo sepa no. nVidia ha sacado unos drivers beta con soporte de la extinción GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, pero sin AIGLX no podrás usar ninguno de los efectos que han hecho populares a AIGLX y XGL.

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> Ahora ya es cuando me hago un lió absoluto,¿Que es Beryl? ¿Donde encaja en lo de XGL, Compiz...?

 

XGL y AIGLX brindan unos efectos nuevos, pero necesitas un gestor de ventanas que soporte dichos efectos para poder usarlos. Compiz es el gestor de ventanas inicial que salió con soporte de estos efectos. Como el gestor del proyecto Compiz era reacio a colaborar con la comunidad (no aceptaba los parches y era casi imposible contactar con él por los medios típicos como IRC,listas de correo, foros,...) se creo un fork de Compiz principalmente desarrollado y mantenido por una señorilla llamada (o apodada) Quinstorm, al cual se le llamo Compiz-Quinstorm. Recientemente Compiz-Quinstorm ha cambiando su nombre a Beryl, pasando de autoconsiderarse como "unos plugins" a autoconsiderarse un fork.

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> Si los nuevos nvidia hacen lo mismo que AIGLX...¿Para que sirven? ¿Tendría que elegir entre una opción u otra?¿Hay algo mas de lo que deba preocuparme?

 Que yo sepa, aun no hay forma de obtener los efectos de AIGLX/XGL sin tener AIGLX/XGL.

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> Tengo una nvidia 5900, y uso solo KDE, nada de Gnome.¿Cual es el camino mas práctico hoy por hoy para lograr los efectos 3D y el famoso cubo?

 

Depende de lo que entiendas por práctico. Si te refieres a lo que menos trabajo te costará y mejor rendimiento te va a dar en esa tarjeta, entonces XGL+Compiz-Quinstorm. El driver de nvidia aun rinde mal con AIGLX y Beryl falla muchísimo mas que Compiz-Quinstorm. Lo ideal sería usar AIGLX con unos drivers libres que rindan bien, pero por desgracia, es no es posible ahora mismo con nVidia, porque los drivers ni son libres, ni la version beta con soporte GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap rinden bien.

Tampoco soy yo el mas indicado para explicar esto, porque a penas hace unas semanas que me intereso por el tema. Si algo de lo que he dicho no es correcto corregidme  :Smile: 

----------

## pacho2

Pero,  ¿beryl no es la continuación de compiz-quinstorm?

Saludos

----------

## darkelphos

Yo desde ayer tengo aixgl con beryl en una intel 955 y va de fabula. El tema está como muy bien te han dicho que mientras aixgl es una extension del xorg xgl hay que emularlo, por lo que el rendimiento es mucho mejor en aixgl.

Mi recomendacion es aixgl. Uso kde como y funciona todo con gran rendimiento excepto por un problema con las ventanas. El problema es que si termino la sesion con el aixgl funcionando luego me desaparece la barra con el boton cerrar y el titulo de la ventana. Asi que mato el xorg (ctrl + alt + retroceso) directamente y al no guardar cambio kde me aparece bien la proxima vez. Otra ventaja es que al ser una extension siempre no la puedes cargar y el sistema no se vuelve inestable.

Te dejo el enlace que seguí.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX

Espero haberte sido de ayuda.

Un saludo.

----------

## Stolz

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Recientemente Compiz-Quinstorm ha cambiando su nombre a Beryl, pasando de autoconsiderarse como "unos plugins" a autoconsiderarse un fork.

 

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Pero,  ¿beryl no es la continuación de compiz-quinstorm?

 

 :Question: 

----------

## pacho2

Me refiero a la frase:

 *Quote:*   

> Beryl falla muchísimo mas que Compiz-Quinstorm

 

Me ha parecido extraño ese cambio :-/

----------

## ekz

Un howto mas reciente de XGL esta aqui... pero este wiki es nuevo y esta en construccion (AIGLX)

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Gracias tíos...ya me ha quedado claro.

Realmente paso de meter nada que no funcione como dios manda con mi gráfica, así que lo mas posible es que me corte bastante antes de ponerme con ello.

Pero me conozco y tarde o temprano caerá.

Sobretodo siendo "de quita y pon" cual extensión (AIGLX...XGL ni en broma)

Lo que espero es saber mantenerme actualizado en este tema, para saber cuando las nvidia funcionan bien finalmente, y cuando es el momento de meterme con los dos pies en el asunto.

¿Hay algún blog o semejante que se dedique a este tema (bajo Gentoo principalmente si puede ser)?

Aunque lo mejor sería usar este hilo para continuar hablando del tema (salvo que ya exista otro) e ir comentando las actualizaciones posibles a esta información.  :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

El XGL también es quita y pon, si quieres lanzas XGL y si no... pues no  :Neutral: 

Saludos

----------

## Ark del KAOS

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> El XGL también es quita y pon, si quieres lanzas XGL y si no... pues no 
> 
> Saludos

 Si, ambos lo son...pero de los 2 sistemas prefiero AIGLX  :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

>  *pacho2 wrote:*   El XGL también es quita y pon, si quieres lanzas XGL y si no... pues no 
> 
> Saludos Si, ambos lo son...pero de los 2 sistemas prefiero AIGLX 

 

Yo he probado XGL (en mandriva) y va realmente bien, el AIGLX no lo pude usar dado que mi tarjeta es nvidia

Antes de preferir uno de los dos tendría que probar ambos  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## Ark del KAOS

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

>  *Ark del KAOS wrote:*    *pacho2 wrote:*   El XGL también es quita y pon, si quieres lanzas XGL y si no... pues no 
> 
> Saludos Si, ambos lo son...pero de los 2 sistemas prefiero AIGLX  
> 
> Yo he probado XGL (en mandriva) y va realmente bien, el AIGLX no lo pude usar dado que mi tarjeta es nvidia
> ...

 Ok, ok ^^Tienes razón!

Dejémoslo en que "teóricamente" prefiero AIGLX  :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

jeje  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## abasme

Hola a todos despues de la ultima actualizacion he tenido el problema que el XGL se bloquea todo el X cuando arranco el beryl-manager alguien sabe que puede estar pasando porque ya me habia funcionado bien, pero luego de la actualizacion ya no va mas tuve que arrancar mi X normalmente sin XGL.

Alguan idea?

P.D. mi tarjeta es una nvidia fx5200.

----------

## juanfra684

Yo no es por picar, pero tengo AIGLX + nVidia y va perfecto  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

Basicamente desenmascaré los nvidia-drivers serie 9xxx beta, desenmascaré compiz 2.0 y fuí instalando lo que me pedian, desenmascarando si hacia falta. Después solo me quedó añadir compiz-nvidia a los programas de inicio de gnome y ya esta. Todo funcionando.

----------

## kalcetoh

En un principio con los drivers beta de nvidia no se necesitaría tener AIGLX, no tengo ni idea de porque, pero lo probé en una ubuntu y ni en la configuración ni en los logs salía nada de AIGLX.

Yo con mi ati 9200 que no puedo ejecutar nada, ni compiz, ni beryl, ni metacity con composite. Y se supone que tiene la famosa extensión que necesitan todos.

----------

## ekz

Parece ser que los ultimos drivers (o los que se estan desarrollando nose) ya traen el "Compositing manager" necesario para correr compiz/beryl sobre ellos..

 *http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Main_Page wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nVidia
> 
> nVidia implements (in)direct rendering itself without using the opengl layer provided by Xgl or AiGLX. 
> ...

 

Y aprovechando el impulso, una consulta  :Very Happy:   :

En cosa de plugins y el desarrollo de estos a futuro, Compiz o  Beryl, cual tendra mas y/o mejores plugins? (que ustedes crean, yo sabia que compiz no iba tan rapido en desarrollo) 

Saludos!

----------

## ozito

 *Quote:*   

> Yo con mi ati 9200 que no puedo ejecutar nada, ni compiz, ni beryl, ni metacity con composite. Y se supone que tiene la famosa extensión que necesitan todos.

 

kalcetoh:

Yo tengo beryl funcionando en mi Ati 9200, con el driver radeon de xorg; te paso la configuración del driver por si te sirve de ayuda:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "radeon"

    Driver                              "radeon"

    ChipID                              0x5964

    Option "AGPMode"                    "8"             

    Option "AGPFastWrite"               "on"            

    Option "RenderAccel"                "true"          

    Option "EnablePageFlip"             "true"         

    option "backingstore"               "true"

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite"      "true"          

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals"          "true"

    Option "DisableGLXRootClipping"     "True"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=5964

    Screen 0

EndSection

```

Y los módulos que cargo:

```
Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

load "i2c"

load "bitmap"

load "ddc"

load "extmod"

load "int10"

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

```

----------

## artic

Yo tengo beryl con kde ,y estoi usando los ultimos drivers de nvidia que estan enmascarado.El rendimiento es bueno sinceramente el rendimiento de mi tarjeta ha mejorado frente a la serie 87** y tambien en el tema de twinview.He leido los howto de gentoo.wiki y es un poco cacao el que hay ahora mismo con el tema de XGL.Por lo que he leido beryl es la sucesion de compiz y la verdad que me esta gustando,el olvidarse de gconf y usar el beryl-settings es muy comodo ,el gestor de ventanas ha ganado en configurabilidad.

salu2

----------

## LinuxBlues

En ArchLinux nos funciona perfectamente, en Gentoo ni tan siquiera lo he intentado... pero quizá su tutorial sirva de ayuda:

beta NVIDIA driver 1.0.9625! (aiglx+compiz works!)

Cualquier día de estos me pondré manos a la obra... Como veis hacer funcionar AIGLX en las nVidia no es tan complicado.

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> En ArchLinux nos funciona perfectamente, en Gentoo ni tan siquiera lo he intentado... pero quizá su tutorial sirva de ayuda:
> 
> beta NVIDIA driver 1.0.9625! (aiglx+compiz works!)
> 
> Cualquier día de estos me pondré manos a la obra... Como veis hacer funcionar AIGLX en las nVidia no es tan complicado.

 

Yo lo tengo ya, con AIGLX y beryl, aunque he de decir que, al menos a mi, el XGL me va mejor con los juegos 3D.

En gentoo-wiki se explica cómo hacerlo (Ahora que xorg 7.1 está en estable es muy sencillo)

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## 0kupa

Otro que lo tiene instalado con la renderización directa por hardware NVIDIA + BERYL + KDE sin Xgl ni AiGLX.

Eso sí, para ver los menús en KDE, se he tenido que añadir esta línea en "Screen":

```
Section "Screen"

                Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

EndSection
```

Lo digo porque a mí (y a otra gente) no me ha funcionado poniéndolo tal como dice en la guía, en "Device".

----------

## artic

 *0kupa wrote:*   

> Otro que lo tiene instalado con la renderización directa por hardware NVIDIA + BERYL + KDE sin Xgl ni AiGLX.
> 
> Eso sí, para ver los menús en KDE, se he tenido que añadir esta línea en "Screen":
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yo en visto varias guias ,en unas dice que hay que ponerlo en device y otras en screen,yo lo tengo en device y me va todo perfecto.A todo esto uso 

```
 x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9626
```

.Tb hay otras que dicen que 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

  Option "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

```

pero la verdad de ponerlo a no ponerlo no noto ninguna diferencia,y desde luego gracias al nuevo driver no he tenido q instalar XGL .

salu2

----------

## opotonil

¿Me podria funcionar con una ATI r300 (7500 creo que es aunque ahora mismo no recuerdo)?

Por lo que veo en el Wiki de gentoo la ponen en testing, por lo que no creo que tire muy bien. Pero ahora que estan estables las xorg 7.1 me he pasado por la pagina de freedesktop seccion software, AIGLX y he terminado en http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/RenderingProject/aiglx donde en la seccion "Video card status" pone:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Known Working
> 
> ATI: Radeon 7000 through X850 (r100 through r400 generations)
> ...

 

Pero no me termino de enterar con que drivers y demas, especialmente de lo de X850. Actualmente estoy usando los drivers libres.

Gracias y salu2.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Hablando en plata...

...Usando solo KDE, y con los útimos drivers nvidia, ¿cuales son los pasos para lograr NVIDIA + BERYL + KDE sin Xgl ni AiGLX?

A golpe de emerge  :Wink: 

----------

## ekz

Recuerden el nuevo wiki del eye-candy!!

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Main_Page

----------

## artic

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> Hablando en plata...
> 
> ...Usando solo KDE, y con los útimos drivers nvidia, ¿cuales son los pasos para lograr NVIDIA + BERYL + KDE sin Xgl ni AiGLX?
> 
> A golpe de emerge 

 

Pues muy facil, como tu dices descargas los drivers 9*** de nvidia ,despues

```
emerge layman
```

 despues 

```
layman -a portage-xgl
```

 y añades en el make.conf 

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /usr/portage/local/layman/portage-xgl"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

```

con eso ya tienes beryl en portage despues metes esto en  /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
x11-wm/beryl-core

x11-wm/emerald 

x11-plugins/beryl-plugins 

x11-plugins/beryl-dbus 

x11-misc/beryl-manager 

x11-misc/beryl-settings 

x11-misc/emerald-themes 

x11-misc/emerald-themes-extra 

```

despues 

```
emerge beryl
```

 y esto no toi seguro pq hay guias donde lo piden y en otras no 

```
x11-libs/libwnck
```

tendras q editar tu xorg.conf y añadir esto en caso de nvidia

```
Section "Module"

  [...]

  Load "glx"

  [...]

EndSection

[...]

Section "Device"

  Driver "nvidia"

  [...]

  Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals"

EndSection

[...]

Section "Extensions"

  Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

y despues en ~/.kde/Autostart/startup creas un archivo con este contenido

```
#!/bin/sh

beryl-start

beryl-manager &
```

 y le haces ejecutable 

```
chmod 755 ~/.kde/Autostart/startup
```

 y fin de la pelicula.

Creo q no me he olvidado nada   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## artic

Para radeon 7500 leer esto:

 *Quote:*   

> Users of Radeon 7500 graphics cards may experience a "clipping" effect where the deskop is limited to 1024x768 resolution. Screen areas outside this box are not drawn correctly, and larger windows lack decorations etc. 
> 
> The fix for this is to download & build driconf from aur. Then set up your graphics card as you wish. The program creates a file called .driconf in yout home directory. 
> 
> Open this file, and change the line

 

```
<option name="allow_large_textures" value="X" /> 
```

where "X" equals the current value there, and change it to 

```
<option name="allow_large_textures" value="2" />
```

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Gracias artic

Me pongo con ello entonces  :Wink: 

----------

## artic

Otro detallito que se me olvidaba usa 24 dpth ,yo por ej usaba 16dpth q me era mas q suficiente ,pero pone q con beryl ha de usasrse 24.

Salu2

----------

## 0kupa

Yo lo instalé tal como lo ha puesto artic, siguiendo esta guía. Con la diferencia de que no he creado un ejecutable para KDE, ya que inicio las X automáticamente sin ningún gestor de sesiones como KDM:

```
beryl-start &

startkde
```

Y añadí esta línea en:

```
KDEWM=/usr/bin/beryl-manager
```

De momento me va todo bien, sólo he tenido problemas con conky y el panel de gmplayer que no me deja arrastrarlo a otro escritorio.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Emm...se que va a ser una pregunta tonta, pero así es mas rápido: ¿Como es que no me sale la decoración de la ventana?

Vease los botones, vaya.

----------

## 0kupa

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> Emm...se que va a ser una pregunta tonta, pero así es mas rápido: ¿Como es que no me sale la decoración de la ventana?
> 
> Vease los botones, vaya.

 

```
Section "Screen"

                Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

EndSection
```

Yo lo solucioné así, tal como he comentado más arriba.

----------

## artic

La opcion que puse para arrancar beryl ,no depende de kdm ,es independiente de ejecutarla con startx o con cualquier logueador grafico,hay varias maneras de iniciarlo y esa es una.

Creo que en alguna guia ,no se si en esa q mencionas lo hacian con kdm.

salu2

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Tanto colocandolo en screen como en device.

Sigo =  :Sad: 

----------

## artic

Salvo el manager de ventanas ,tienes los efectos funcionando??????

Has probado a lanzarlo con el ejecutable autostart??????

salu2

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Beryl funciona perfectamente, pero emerald no "parece" hacer nada

Y digo "parece" porque si le pido que me genere una sombra en las ventanas, me las genera...pero no muestra la decoración  :Shocked: 

----------

## ekz

Y si de plano ejecutas " emerald " ?

Edito:: Cambie Xgl por los drivers nvidia, y tuve que añadir esa opcion en "Device", y usando gnome  :Very Happy: 

Saludos

----------

## Ark del KAOS

```
ark@localhost ~ $ emerald

emerald: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a decoration manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current decoration manager.
```

Nada.

Esto está interesante XDXDXD

En fin, creo que es cosa del emerald tan solo...algo es algo. Ahora que "creo" haber acertado el causante me será mas facil encontrar respuestas.

----------

## ekz

Bien

deberia funcionarte con esto

```

emerald --replace

```

 :Wink: 

suerte

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Ncht...sabía que tenía que haberlo incluido.

También lo he hecho, y nada  :Sad: 

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola! A mi de momentos me funciona utilizando el 70% del micro! Utilize beryl + xgl + Geforce 5200 128 mb con 1gb de ram, y un athlon 2000 de micro.

Por que funciona asi de lento todo?? Segui la guia y tengo el mismo problema.

----------

## abasme

Yo tengo la misma configuracion de Pablo y tengo el mismo problema sera problema de los drivers de nvidia? 

Cuando me funciona funciona lento  y sino me Congela todo el X y no hay mas que reiniciarlo.

Si alguien podria ayudarnos seria exelente.

----------

## Lord_Knight

hace poco se actualizo beryl revisen que todas sus partes sean la version 0.1.1 ya que si por ejemplo beryl-core es la version 0.1.1 y emerald es 0.1.0 , emerald no funcionara (se los digo porque me paso , actualize el sistema y perdi una hora revisando porque no caragba emerald XD).

Otra cosa curiosa es que en la guia sale que iniciemos Beryl asi para las Nvidia:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/bin/Xgl -br -ac -accel xv:pbo -accel glx:pbuffer

 

y yo tengo una tarjeta nvidia (aunque integrada) y me funciona mejor asi (estoy ocupando los drivers "estables"):

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/bin/Xgl -br -ac -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer

 

de la priemra forma me anda lennnnnnntoooooooo, pero para todo, se demora demaciado haciendo cualquier cosa (por ejemplo se queda casi pegado si se abre gnome-terminal xD). A un amigo de otro foro tambien le paso lo mismo.

Bueno este es mi primer post y espero participar arto en este foro que esta excelente.

Saludos.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Donde se hace el cambio de esa configuracion?? Tengo todos 0.1.1

El NumLock hace lo que quiere, depende la aplicacion lo tengo que activar o desactivar.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Al iniciar la PC Beryl se me inicia como 3 veces! me aparece esa ventanita moviendose tres veces.. y tarda una infinidad que arranque.

Me parece ese problema tiene que ver con esto.

De estos pasos..

```
# 4 Running Xgl

    * 4.1 Configure Compiz

    * 4.2 Configure Compiz-Quinnstorm aka Beryl

    * 4.3 Windowed Mode

    * 4.4 startx (for startx users;)

    * 4.5 XDM (generic graphical login system)

    * 4.6 KDE users general startup script

    * 4.7 KDM (for KDE users)

    * 4.8 GDM (for GNOME users)

          o 4.8.1 Configuring GDM to Wait Longer for Xgl to Start

          o 4.8.2 Configuring GDM to Use the Xgl Server

                + 4.8.2.1 Using gdmsetup

                + 4.8.2.2 Manually

          o 4.8.3 Starting a Window Manager with GDM

          o 4.8.4 Adding Compiz to an Existing Session

    * 4.9 Running Using XSession

          o 4.9.1 Alternative: Xsession (Modifying startx)

    * 4.10 Xfce4

          o 4.10.1 With xfce4-session

          o 4.10.2 Without xfce4-session

          o 4.10.3 With startxfce4

    * 4.11 Entrance

    * 4.12 Qingy

```

Cual o cuales debo utilizar para beryl, nvidia, Kde (o kdm o startx)

Por que me parece utilice mas de 1 y esto posiblemente levante mas de una vez beryl. Cual es mas conveniente? Esa parte nunca termine de entenderla.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Andaros con ojo con firefox y la nueva use "moznopango"

Aparte de que lo hace mucho mas rápido, es el cambio natural para los que hemos tenido que quitar lo del MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1 para usar bien beryl.

Por cierto...¿que carajo es aquamarine?

Lo he instalado, pero no me hace nada (que yo vea) al ponerlo a funcionar en vez de emerald  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## skormel

Aquí otro más que tambien lo tiene funcionando con renderización directa sin AIXGL o XGL sólo los drivers de Nvidia. 

En principio parece que funciona bien. Ya postearé cuando haga mas pruebas.

----------

## artic

Bueno añadir que ya tenemos nuevo version de los drivers de nvidia,al emergerlo sale un aviso de que si queremos habilitar compiz tenemos q añadir 

```
Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
```

 cosa que ya sabiamos,en ningun caso habla de aiglx.

Otro detalle..... el que desee lanzar :

```
#!/bin/sh 

beryl-start 

beryl-manager &
```

 rn su kde autostart y tenga una particion tipo /home que no se olvide de poner exec en el fstab en opciones de montaje,ya que sino los sh no se ejecutan............creo que alguien tenia esa pega.....

salu2

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ujumm,

He logrado hacer todo lo que indica la guia de AiGLX y luego la de Beryl y aunque he seguido minuciosamente cada paso, al iniciar KDE se muestra en la barra el icono de Beryl iniciado per si no hago esto en una consola 

```
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ \

beryl --replace dbus settings &

emerald &
```

 nada que funciona.

¿Hay alguna manera de que inicia automaticamente sin que tenga que lanzarlo desde la consola?

----------

## Stolz

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> ¿Hay alguna manera de que inicia automaticamente sin que tenga que lanzarlo desde la consola?

 

Haz que algún archivo de /etc/env.d/ contenga KDEWM=beryl-manager y se debería lanzar automáticamente.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   ¿Hay alguna manera de que inicia automaticamente sin que tenga que lanzarlo desde la consola? 
> 
> Haz que algún archivo de /etc/env.d/ contenga KDEWM=beryl-manager y se debería lanzar automáticamente.

 

De iniciar se inicia, lo que sucede es que no tengo ningun efecto visual hasta que no ejecuto en consola la sentntencia que ya comente.

----------

## Soul Lost

Alguién sabe si existe una solucion para que desaparescan los textos en las opciones de las ventanas, si hago clic en Archivo> abrir, al momento de posicionar el mouse en abrir el texto desaparece =\

----------

